# Mehrere WLAN Router in einem Haus als 1 Netzwerk



## delobre (8. April 2017)

Die Überschrift wirkt vielleicht etwas seltsam, aber ich hab jetzt keine bessere gefunden 

Ich habe in meinem Haus einen Hauptrouter (Speedport) sowie 3 weitere WLAN Router, die als Access Point fungieren. Das Problem dabei ist, dass jeder Router als eigenes Netzwerk arbeitet. Heißt also, ich habe zwar überall Internet, aber Drucker, die nicht am Hauptrouter angeschlossen sind, werden nur an dem jeweiligen Router angezeigt. Der eine oder andere fasst sich jetzt sicherlich an den Kopf "Wie kann er nur..." ja ich weiß, vor 2-3 Jahren hab ich mir da nicht den Kopf drum gemacht, ich brauchte ein Access Point, allerdings waren die immer teurer als die normalen WLAN Router. Es handelt sich hier jeweils immer um TP Link WLan Router (TL-WR841N). 

Um es einfacher zu machen, hier meine Haus-Netzwerk stark zusammen gefasst:
Abstellraum: Hauptrouter (WLAN = AUS)
Zimmer 1: WLAN Router 1: SSID: Zimmer_A
Zimmer 2: WLAN Router 2: SSID: Zimmer_B
Zimmer 3: WLAN Router 3 SSID: Zimmer_C
Drucker 1: Abstellraum, direkt am Hauptrouter angeschlossen
Drucker 2: Zimmer 3, am Router 3 angeschlossen. 
Raspberry Pi mit Samba (fungiert sozusagen als NAS): Zimmer 3, am Router 3 angeschlossen.

Mein Problem: Drucker 2 und der Raspberry Pi ist nur in Zimmer 3 mit dem Router 3 Netzwerk erreichbar. Ich hatte bereits versucht, jedes WLAN Netzwerk gleich zu benennen, aber dann brach das ganze Internet zusammen. Außerdem geht die Portweiterleitung nur über 2 Router. 
Ich habe gehört, dass das etwas mit dem DCHP Server zu tun hat, den man abschalten soll. Tu ich das, geht das Internet darüber nicht mehr


Kann mir da jemand helfen? Habe hier mal einige Themen durchschaut, aber nicht direkt mein Problem gefunden.

Edit: ich habe diese Anleitung probiert, aber das Ergebnis war kein Internet mehr: Anleitung Wie man aus jedem WLAN-Router einen WLAN-Access Point macht (v0.1) - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## NatokWa (8. April 2017)

Der HAUPT-Router (Welcher zum I-Net verbindet) muss DHCP Aktiviert haben , die ANDEREN nicht . 

DHCP ist die abkürzung für die Verwaltungsfunktioonen fürs Netzwerk wie z.b. IP-Vergabe . Verteilen 3 Router ihre eigenen IP's hast du eben auch 3 Netzwerke . 
Einfacher währe das zu lösen wenn du statt Routern Repeater einsetzen würdest ... aber wie ich sehe sind die einzelnen "unter" Router per Kabel angeschloßen ??  Repeater mit Lan-Anschluß -> Einstellung LAN->Wlan Brücke und das läuft , selbst dann wenn die einzelnen Repeater EIGENE W-Lan Namen nutzen .

BTW : Natürlich ist dieser billige TP-Link Schrott billiger als vergleichbare "Acces-Points" (Übertriebener Name für Funktionen die ein Repeater auch hat) , die sind aber eben auch eher Elektromüll als brauchbare Hardware .....


----------



## delobre (8. April 2017)

Repeater, also die das WLAN Signal verstärken kann ich vergessen, ich habe nach einer Etage 0% empfang ^^ Aber gibts die auch mit LAN-Verbindung? Sind das dann nicht Prinzip APs?


----------



## Deep Thought (8. April 2017)

DHCP hat nur am Rande was mit dem Problem zu tun. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass die Router ein neues Subnetz erstellen, das vom Rest des Netzes logisch getrennt ist. 
Dabei sollen sie nichts weiter machen, als das Netzwerk 1:1 vom LAN nach WLAN weiter zu leiten. Sie sollen also nicht wie ein Router arbeiten, sondern wie ein Access Point.

Also schau mal, ob deine Router etwas unterstützen, was sich Bridge Mode oder Access Point Modus nennt (abgesehen vom Hauptrouter natürlich). Dann sind alle Geräte im gleichen Netzbereich, und jeder sieht wieder jeden.


----------



## NatokWa (8. April 2017)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> DHCP hat nur am Rande was mit dem Problem zu tun. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass die Router ein neues Subnetz erstellen, das vom Rest des Netzes logisch getrennt ist.
> Dabei sollen sie nichts weiter machen, als das Netzwerk 1:1 vom LAN nach WLAN weiter zu leiten. Sie sollen also nicht wie ein Router arbeiten, sondern wie ein Access Point.
> 
> Also schau mal, ob deine Router etwas unterstützen, was sich Bridge Mode oder Access Point Modus nennt (abgesehen vom Hauptrouter natürlich). Dann sind alle Geräte im gleichen Netzbereich, und jeder sieht wieder jeden.




DHCP macht GENAU das was du da schreibst , ein Sub-Netz aufbauen mit eigenen IP-Adressen .... es IST also der Kern des Problems .



delobre schrieb:


> Repeater, also die das WLAN Signal verstärken kann ich vergessen, ich habe nach einer Etage 0% empfang ^^ Aber gibts die auch mit LAN-Verbindung? Sind das dann nicht Prinzip APs?



Ja es gibt zb. diesen hier : 2 Stk. Mini Router 5in1 Repeater Verstarker WPS 300 Mbit Wifi WLAN Client LAN  | eBay oder auch den hier : AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater Extender 1750E Dual-WLAN AC + N bis 1.300 MBit/s + LAN  | eBay 
Das sind jetzt 2 Beispiele aus verschiedenen Preisregionen . Den Fritz'er habe ich SELBST am laufen und das klappt problemlos .


----------



## delobre (8. April 2017)

Ich will aber keine 80€ wieder ausgeben. Denn ich bräuchte gleich 3 davon. Ich teste heute abend noch mal das mit DHCP ausschalten


----------



## Deep Thought (8. April 2017)

NatokWa schrieb:


> DHCP macht GENAU das was du da schreibst , ein Sub-Netz aufbauen mit eigenen IP-Adressen .... es IST also der Kern des Problems .



Die Network Address Translation (NAT) macht ein neues Subnetz auf. 
DHCP vereinfacht lediglich die Vergabe der Adressen. Das Netzwerk würde auch völlig ohne DHCP funktionieren. Und es würde auch mit mehreren DHCP-Servern funktionieren, so fern sie richtig konfiguriert sind (auch wenn das nicht viel Sinn macht). 

Bei mir hab ich übrigens mehrere Router, einer davon routet wirklich (NAT). Auf *keinem* davon läuft ein DHCP-Server. Der ist bei mir auf einem separaten Linux-Server...


----------



## delobre (10. April 2017)

Hab das Problem inzwischen behoben. Ich habe früher immer den Fehler gemacht und beim DHCP ausschalten an den 3 Routern das LAN Kabel immer im WAN Port gesteckt. Außerdem habe ich denen immer die falsche IP (nicht die des Haupt Routers) zugewiesen. Inzwischen geht jetzt alles.


----------

